# gram lights



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

http://www.forperformance.com/rays/wheels/gl57s/glights57s.html

17x8.5 in the front and 17x9.5 in the rear in the grey?
i thought i could use them as my drift wheels


----------

